# Need help on How to learn GIf animation



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

:question: :question: I am looking to learn how to make and create Gif animation. Now I am no programmer by any means and being disabled give me plenty of time. I want to make my own gif to put on email and dvd movies I an going to start making for my evangelistic work. Can you show me the start out point for gif animation 101, 102 and 103 

God Bless
Direct Current


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

Are you using photoshop/image ready? If you are my friend put some tuts on his with animated imgs at http://www.hiddenskills.net/tutorials/section.php?id=adobe imageready

the first and last one in that section making animated pics so if you read through that you should get an idea.

http://www.shiver7.com/?p=tutorials there is alot of tutortials on that page im sure one has to have something on animation.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

In support of what tgo said, most of the people I know that play around with animated gif's use the Photoshop/Imageready combo... for all you GIMP users, can you do animation in that program too?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Other*

Yes the most popular combination is to use Photoshop/Imageready.
You can also you Macromedia Fireworks. Although none of these programs are free its best to see which on you favour to and choose the one your most comfortable with :smooch: 

If you haven't used Macromedia Fireworks here's a little information about it:

http://www.macromedia.com/software/fireworks/


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Personally I use the GIMP most of the time, though I occasionally use Photoshop.

Basically an animated GIF is a series of layers with a timed delay between them. You also should have the option of loop forever. If there are multiple layers when you save the image, you should get the option of saving it as an animation. At least in the GIMP, you specify the time delay in milliseconds (I think it's the same in Photoshop, but haven't used it in a while).


----------



## DubbaJ (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not really a programmer myself. Started playing around with R.A.G.E. 3 part of the CorelDRAW Suite 12 package and creating animated GIF files only the day before yesterday. The program is pretty intuitive and I've created a few movie type gif files, changing from one image to another. Now I need to learn how to use layers.


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

I have photoshop etc. but unless im doing something complex, i just use flash, its so easy


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay Folks, Been reading all the good stuff on the thread, thanks a bunch.
Now I have a starting point to go for and some new equipment to attach to my computer to make it all work. Now if I can found the green to get the soft'w, I can start using my new WACOM board, Video editor, TV tuner and DVD Buner to Put the artwork to my bookwritng and evangelistic work and other work I am doing. In Short "I am tickled". Thanks again. 

One day I are a STUDENT, but some day I are will be a TEACHER.*


----------



## kassimmi (Nov 18, 2005)

Direct Current said:


> :question: :question: I am looking to learn how to make and create Gif animation. Now I am no programmer by any means and being disabled give me plenty of time. I want to make my own gif to put on email and dvd movies I an going to start making for my evangelistic work. Can you show me the start out point for gif animation 101, 102 and 103
> 
> God Bless
> Direct Current



Online Gif Animation tools,
try this: http://www.mms4free.com


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

On XP I use this: PSP 7 with Animation Shop 3 for free! Look at the link; it's legally free. In Animation Shop 3 you can create gif animations.


----------



## Fler (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi!
All this is very difficult. All u can make more easy.
1. Make smoll gif pictures in Photoshop.
2. Take it fo the Gif animator. Fr. CooffeCup Animator v6.1


----------

